# Male hedgie, weird puberty?



## amira757 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi y'all, I am a new hedge owner and my baby and I have actually been starting to bond really well. He is now around 9-10 weeks old, a little grumpy but been making progress. He started quilling a week and half ago, which i think I'm handling pretty well with the oatmeal bath and just allowing him to lounge and sleep on my belly. He started becoming more open and exploring a bit more but today after his escapade he layed on his side on my belly while i browsed the web. He then started kicking and making a heavy breathing noise and little did i know, when i looked at his belly his private part was out and he was licking it. is this normal? and is this part of puberty? what should i do to avoid this type of behavior? Please HELP!! its so awkward for me =[


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Boy hedgehogs masturbate. There is no way to avoid this behavior. Its just part of having a boy hedgehog!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure mine is masturbating on my stomach under his fleece right now. It happens, lol


----------



## amira757 (Dec 1, 2014)

thank so much!! i guess ill have to stop being shy, and deal with it lol. just wasn't sure if it was normal. what else if anything, should i expect or can you tell me to expect with owning a male hedgehog?


----------

